# Look 595 vs. Colnago EPS



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Anyone able to compare a LOOK 595 (Origin or Ultra) to a Colnago EPS?

I still have my 2006 LOOK 585, but MUST add another bike...because I can! So, trying to decide as to whether I should add another LOOK or trying something a little different?

Thanks


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Can't help on the EPS, but I just made the swap from a C50 to a 595 Origin so maybe that's close enough? 

First impressions: 595 is noticably lighter, quicker handling, and a "racier" feel. Not that the C50 was a slouch as it's an amazing frame, but I purposefully moved to the 595 to get a steeper head tube angle and quicker steerer. It definintely does not disappoint in these areas. 

The analogy I keep using is that the Colnago feels more like how I'd expect a Bentley to drive: solid, a little heavy, but powerful when you step on the gas. The 595 seems much more like a Ferrari or Porsche: nimble, lightweight, and raw power transfer when you stomp on it.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Thanks! 

I like, still enjoy and don't have anything bad to say about my 585, however I would like to have something that is stiffer in the bottom bracket and perhaps a little better at climbing without sacrificing too much in comfort. The 585 seems to lack a little snap or "jump" on the climbs.

Anyone know if there is enough of a justifiable or noticeable difference between the 585 and 595...or should I just go for a 595 Ultra to balance out the 585?

Chas...if you are around and have time, can you add anything to this?


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi
I went from a 585 to a 595 origin and to be honest i was nt expecting a great deal of difference
but there is, it just feels sharper and more responsive (with same wheels/tires fitted) and i love the ISP looks so different!
the EPS is a lovely bike but sort of looks like a 585 with a fancy paint job!!!???


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I have both a 585 and Time VXRS WorldStar Ulteam.

It has exactly what you are looking for. And may actually be a slight improvement in comfort.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Anyone look at the Time NXR Instinct, seems promising (i.e. BB30, Monocoque Front) except for the weight?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

If I had your guys' money. The Instinct would be my next bike, bar none.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Why? Do to its looks or ride; or both? It appears to be "very" heavy by todays standards.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

maximum7 said:


> If I had your guys' money. The Instinct would be my next bike, bar none.


Why?

The NXR is Time's first plush bike with an elongated head tube and shortened top tube. Better suited to long distance cruising.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Exactly. I have long legs and a short reach and torso. I ride 585 Optimum. The NXR would fall in to the geometry category I need. I am not a racer, but I want a bike that won't let me down on a sprint or a century.
Also for me Time is the pinnacle of carbon fiber bikes. Don't get me wrong I will always own a Look (even though dealers near me are dropping them like flies and their lack of customer service). But there is just something about Time being the "IT bike" for me. Beautiful shapes, they weave their own carbon on their top of the line stuff, you never see them around, etc...


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

I think I'm being talked into it ;-)

I like the things going on with the NXR...BB30 bottom bracket, monocoque front, integrated seatpost and as indicated...geometry.

My LOOK 585 is an XL with a seat height of 80.5cm, 110mm stem and 2cm of spacers...so I think the Time NXR Instinct in Large, might be the perfect match.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

If it were me, I'd save a $1000. and the worry of an IS and go for the RX. 
I forgot about the BB30 which I don't like either. Oh well. Pipe dream anyway....


----------

